# Great company for modding supplies



## Onthebrightside (Mar 15, 2020)

I hope I put this in the right thread category but anyways. I'm sure a lot of you are probably already aware of this company but for those of you who are not today is your lucky day. I have been getting drivers and other flashlight related components from mountain electronics and these guys build parts that are extremely well put together and their customer service is top tier. They have been very helpful and I can't say enough about. I figured it would not only be doing them a solid by giving them this shout out but also very beneficial to anyone on here that mods or buys flashlight components. Their pricing is low and delivery is fast but the main thing that I am impressed by is their craftsmanship. It's incredible. You can tell whoever builds this stuff is a flashoholic. Just thought I would let you guys know. Thanks.


----------



## Dobtruckers (Mar 16, 2020)

? Am I missing something...name?


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dobtruckers said:


> ? Am I missing something...name?



Clearly says mountain electronics. Very versed on this forum. Great guy


----------

